

The Man Who Would Teach Machines to Think (2013) - essofluffy
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/11/the-man-who-would-teach-machines-to-think/309529/

======
ehmorris
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6605015](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6605015)

------
sbw1
This is copied from a 2013 Atlantic article:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/11/the-
man-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/11/the-man-who-
would-teach-machines-to-think/309529/)

~~~
dang
Ok, url changed from [http://hardforkit.com/articles/the-man-
who.html](http://hardforkit.com/articles/the-man-who.html), which points to
(and indeed copies altogether) this.

